# Old and beautiful



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

Who do you think represents a particularly good look for the older generation, and why?  
My own current favourites:  
Female - Helen Mirren, so stylish and sexy, even as a queen!
Male - Bill Nighy, always has a twinkle in his eye


----------



## silverback5 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cher looks pretty amazing at 65. I have a crush on Bernadette Peters who's 64. She is gorgeous. I don't have much of an opinion on the males. I am only interested in the ladies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I always wanted to look like Raquel Welch, and I think she still looks great and doesn't have that weird facelift look that many other celebs have. http://www.fandango.com/raquelwelch/overview/p75368  I also like Betty White, I think it was her 90th birthday that was recently celebrated on TV, and she looks* wonderful*...also I looove her perky and positive attitude, being an active animal lover has done her well.  As far as men, I can't think of anyone besides Paul Newman, I liked him when he was younger, and I still think he looks good, but he's really 'low profile', so I haven't seen any recent pics.


----------



## littlegreyfox (Apr 3, 2012)

Female - The Queen

Male- Dennis Waterman


----------



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

As for the male category, I would have to say Ian McKellen who never tries to hide his age but embraces it with grace and innovation. He is like the glamorous tramp at the end of the bar!

As for women, I will have to agree and say that Helen Mirren has done nothing but good the image of the older female. She is natural, classy and beautiful.

SBC


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 10, 2012)

I totally agree about both Cher (Although she's had some work done) and Helen Mirren. These women represent that while you may be old in years you don't necessarily have to look it one bit. As far as men, there are too many to list for me. For some reason men seem to be able to keep a more youthful look. I think it's because women worry more than men and it affects them.


----------



## hh132648 (Jun 21, 2012)

I recently saw Cloris Leachman appear on Dancing with the Stars!  She is in her 80's and still looks fabulous! Also, soap actress Margan Fairchild still looks in her 40's!  Also, the actor from Frankenstein, Kenneth Branagh is 82 and still is dashing!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 23, 2012)

Brigitte Bardot: Someone who has 'been through the mill' and come out the other side more beautiful than she went in,  but in a different way.
(Brigitte is a very kind-hearted, compassionate person and an advocate for animal rights)


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Raquel Welch still looks amazing at 82! She has repeatedly stated that she's had no plastic surgery. She says that her youthful appearance is due to daily rigorous diet and exercise. She does admit that it takes her over an hour to apply her makeup though. I also agree with littegreyfox that the Queen of England is striking at age 86!


----------



## Elzee (Oct 31, 2012)

The Queen
Betty White

Sean Connery - my husband somewhat looks like Sean Connery


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with Betty White, Elzee.   She's in her 90's and beautiful both inside and out.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2012)

I hesitate to hold up actors and actresses as physical role-models, only because it is their _occupation_ to look good. Even if they decide not to partake of surgery (how many truly go that route?), they devote large chunks of time and money on personal care - something that your average John or Jane Doe cannot afford to do. It's either artificial or inherited beauty - either way I don't see it as being a realistic appraisal of physical perfection.

_This_ woman is beautiful - I don't know who she is or what she does, but I can see the beauty ...







The same with_ this_ handsome gentleman ...


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 31, 2012)

I know that I am not being too serious this morning...but I love laughing!

The female:


----------

